# Busy day of shooting



## DuncanK (Jun 3, 2006)

Here in Castlegar BC I work for the local community newspaper. They have this thing called Sunfest, a local festival of sorts. 

At noon the parade rolled through and I took about 300 shots of that. After that at 3 pm there was lawn mower racing, I took about 400 shots of that and later tonight there are fireworks. I've dumped my two 1 gig cards once each today, just crazy. 

Got some sweet shots of some kids in the parade and some allright shots of the lawn mower racing. I will put them when I have time. I just wanted to tell a bunch of anonymous people about my hectic schedule.

Hoping to get some good fireworks shots. See ya guys later.


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll start off with funnest stuff first, the fireworks. 

1







2






3


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 4, 2006)

Next up is the lawn mower racing

1






2






3






4


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 4, 2006)

And lastly I did the parade. I was really stoked on shooting this but it was in the morning and I don't really feel like I was in the right frame of mind to shoot it. You have to be engaging and smiley and that point on that day I just wasn't. The day after I'm regretting it because there must have been so many good shots I missed. I dropped like 300 shots on the parade and this is the only one I really feel like showing.


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I would say you got plenty usable photos out of this shoot!  
The first fireworks is amazing!  I must say though, the second batch of photos of the lawn mower racing has me almost laughing, never heard of that event before.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 4, 2006)

Makes me want to go home and soup up my Torro rider.

I like the first fireworks shot the best but all are good.


----------



## bogleric (Jun 5, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> Makes me want to go home and soup up my Torro rider.
> 
> I like the first fireworks shot the best but all are good.


 
Put some horns on it, make it look like a bull and then you can yell Toro, Toro, and wave your cape around...   


Those are very nice shots, I had not heard of the lawn tractor races before either.  I understand your frame of mind problem, I have had that times as well.


----------



## hot shot (Jun 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Well I would say you got plenty usable photos out of this shoot!
> The first fireworks is amazing!  I must say though, the second batch of photos of the lawn mower racing has me almost laughing, never heard of that event before.



loving th pics mate lawn mower racing is quite big over here have a mate hwo does it pro earns about 50k a year


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Jun 5, 2006)

don't take this the wrong way but i see a lot of things in this 'photojournalism section' and i think (?) photojournalism ?

why dont shots like these get moved so zealously as
other threads on the forum. Or is everything captured on camera 'documentary' ?


nice pictures btw


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 5, 2006)

So are you saying these aren't related to photojournalism? I'm laying out a double truck spread in the middle of the newspaper with these photos. I don't quite follow.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Jun 6, 2006)

DuncanK said:
			
		

> So are you saying these aren't related to photojournalism?


 

kind of. set #1 - fireworks go bang. ..wouldnt this be better in general gallery under 'Fireworks'. the fact that you work as a photog for a newspaper rather than drive a bus doesn't make those pictures photojournalism IMO. if there was at least, say the silhouette of a city skyline, as a viewer, i could reference the exploding firework and think - ok it's an event in the locality. But just the shell-burst thingy is like posting a picture of flower and saying - photojournalism...like a stock image. 

#2 - some good shots of cart racing. press-photography to me, with no visual-exploration of where, why, how..no story. #3, a girl with a blue tongue. huh ? why ? i just think posted a pic of girl with a candy tongue on its own - diminishes the point of a Photojournalist section of the forum.

my opinion/my interpretation: this is press-photography. photojournalism (even with another person writing the copy, which is typical) would be giving us nuts-and-bolts, pictoral insight into the wider circumstances of the scenario.

it has an investigative or inquiring aspect to it.

i learnt that there is press-photography and camera-journalism.. two different kinds of work. 

e.g Mayor X is found not guilty of corruption and is photographed leaving court, a free man - press-photo.

c/w..

a pictoral article of about corruption within Mayor X's town, images of locations, business and scenarios where corruption is occuring, its visable effects on local services and community; images of interviewees within the community affected and victimised by the instances of corruption/ appearing as witnesses/ prosecuting (with 1000 words of copy) - photojournalism.
--
I dont understand how otherwise, what distinguishes any picture, of 'anything' from being posted in this section (apparently taken for a news publication) and be tagged ''photojournalism''.


be good to get your feedback and from everyone on my opinions about this.


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 7, 2006)

That's quite an involved explanation and I'm not sure the differentiation is really needed. All of the above photos (well except the fireworks shot where I moved the camera) were published in a newspaper hence the photos = photojournalism. 

Is there a difference between this and what is done at z-reportage? Well duh. 

Now the definition you learned may be an aid in going out and actually shooting whatever it is you call camera-journalism but in my mind photojournalism = photos published in a newspaper or magazine. 

Here are some qualities of photojournalism according to wikipedia 
Timeliness &#8212; the images have meaning in the context of a published chronological record of events.
Objectivity &#8212; the situation implied by the images is a fair and accurate representation of the events they depict.
Narrative &#8212; the images combine with other news elements, to inform and give insight to the viewer or reader.

Are the images timely? They were taken on the weekend.

Are they objective? They're mostly pretty bland so yeah.

Narrative. Now obviously I've only included the photos and not the captions and resulting stories that went with these events but all these photos were combined with other news elements to inform the reader. There was a story on the lawn mower racing. The fireworks pics were the centerpeice of a double truck photo spread on the events of Sunfest (and the fireworks were an event at Sunfest), the girl with the blue tongue accompanied a story on the parade.


----------

